# Clip fans opinion on weather Kandi stays or goes??



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Pretty simple, will he re-sign with the clips??

I haven't heard too much on his scenario, and I was just wondering what the fans thought.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

I heard some where that Sterling is going to dish out the money for the Knadi man.


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Sterling dishing out cash? That sounds like a first, hopefully it can become a trend.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

If he doesnt start now they are going to be rebuilding until Sterling croaks of a heart attack from all the women he says he has been with.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Kandi will certainly be a Clipper for this upcoming year. The organization has said they will match any offer made, and with him being a RFA, that means he'll be a Clipper at least one more year.

After that, I say let him walk. Kandi is going to command a near MAX, if not a full MAX contract, and he is not worth it. If the Clips give him that type of contract, they are going to put themselves into a situation like Seattle with Vin Baker in that they will be overpaying for a solid big man only cuz they are so rare. I'd much rather let him walk than pay him that type of money.

I'd draft Hilario at 8 and Borchardt at 12. Let them play behind Kandi this upcoming year, then when he goes the year after, let one of them(most likely Hilario) take over as the 5. Both players are better fits than Kandi(more defensive minded) and both obviously would come cheaper.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Personally I wouldnt mind getting someone like Keon Clark because he does the same stuff as Kandi for a helluva lot cheaper and we can use that money for our other young guys which we'll need. Kandi shoots a pretty low % for someone that plays that close to the rim.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I like Keon Clark, but he does not do the same things as Kandi.

Keon Clark weighs a good 50lbs less than Michael Olowokandi. He cannot do the things KAndi does. Kandi can bang down low with the big boys of the league, and Clark cannot. Thats the single biggest think Clark can't do, and that's the biggest need in a C. 
I am a HUGE fan of Clark, but he's not a starting C in the league. He's an excellent backup 4/5, or maybe even starting 4, but he can't start at the 5.
Plus, Clark is going to get probably 5/6mill on the FA market ... They might as well pay Kandi 8 if thats the case. Cuz they'd still need to bring in another big body to be able to bang at the 5 along with Clark, so they'd be paying the same price as Kandi anyway.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Yeah I agree. Plus Kandi is relatively still untapped talent wise while Clark has reached his peak. I just think that we will be a team that gets out and runs and Clark would fit the mold for our 5 better than Kandi.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*He'll stay in LA babay!*

It rhymes, oh yeah! He's definitely going to stay. He averaged 17ppg the last 20-25 games. Gentry has respect for him Therefore, he isn't going anywhere.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Thats why he got fined for speaking out against the management then right, Im not to sure about the respect thing but he could stay.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Oh yeah*

I fogot about that whole fine thing. Wups! Well, I hope he stays in LA, he will develop into a true center. And a good one at that.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Espn the mag calls him the second best true center, behind shaq. I think that this praise is a little lofty, but I think he could become a great and legit 7 footer. I think if the Clippers make the playoffs this year, they might be able to talk Kandi into signing for less than the max. He is sick and tired of losing, but that is about to stop. I say, if they can get him for under the max, the Clips should keep him. If not? Sign and trade baby.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

That ESPN Mag crap suggested that the Clips keep Kandi over Brand which is absolutely ludicrous. I do not consider Brand a superstar caliber player, but he is far more important to the team than Michael Olowokandi is. You could stick the 6'7 Brand in at the C spot full time, and I guarantee he'd still outplay Kandi. He wouldn't put up his 19/10, but he'd still be better than Kandi at the 5.

If Kandi is willing to sign between 6 and 7 mill, sign him. If he wants anything more, send his *** off somewhere else and let him be the next Jim McIlvaine.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> That ESPN Mag crap suggested that the Clips keep Kandi over Brand which is absolutely ludicrous. I do not consider Brand a superstar caliber player, but he is far more important to the team than Michael Olowokandi is. You could stick the 6'7 Brand in at the C spot full time, and I guarantee he'd still outplay Kandi. He wouldn't put up his 19/10, but he'd still be better than Kandi at the 5.
> 
> If Kandi is willing to sign between 6 and 7 mill, sign him. If he wants anything more, send his *** off somewhere else and let him be the next Jim McIlvaine.


I agree that Brand is more important to the team than Kandi will ever be, but Kandi is someone who can go up against shaq, and I think he could blossom into a great center. Would I rather re-sign Darius, Brand, or Q-rich? Yes. If I could sign them all would I? Yes.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *basketball_jesus *
> 
> If I could sign them all would I? Yes.


I agree with that. But, I don't think the team can.

I believe the team can sign 3 players to MAX deals(whether they will or not is for another discussion, but I believe they can). Right now, I see 4 players that deserve, or will command, a MAX contract when their contract is up, so one of those has to go. Those 4 are Brand(who deserves one now), Odom(who will deserve one if he plays like he did his first 2 years), Miles(once he full develops), and Kandi(only cuz he's a C). I think along with those 3 MAX contracts, they can afford a couple(2/3) very good deals, maybe in the 4/5mill range. I think Q falls into that area, as I think Dooling will as well. 
But, back to those 4 players. Of those 4, which 3 do you keep? IMO, it's a no brainer that its Miles, Brand, and LO, and Kandi is the one thats left out. I don't care of Kandi is a C or not, he isn't that good. 

As for Q, I don't ever see him being a star. His too one dimensional IMO. He's a fantastic scorer, but he can't do much else. He can score, but he doesn't pass well and doesn't creat for others well. And he's only average defensively. I think he's going to be an excellent reserve, and rack up many 6th man awards, but thats all I think he'll be(well, he could be a very good starter, but for the Clips, he'll come off the bench, and I think he'll be fine iwth that as long as he gets minutes). 

Anyway, the reason I think Kandi should go is cuz he isn't that good, and because he isn't a key part of this team. I think the team should be built around LO, Brand, and Miles.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> 
> 
> As for Q, I don't ever see him being a star. His too one dimensional IMO. He's a fantastic scorer, but he can't do much else. He can score, but he doesn't pass well and doesn't creat for others well. And he's only average defensively. I think he's going to be an excellent reserve, and rack up many 6th man awards, but thats all I think he'll be(well, he could be a very good starter, but for the Clips, he'll come off the bench, and I think he'll be fine iwth that as long as he gets minutes).


Too one dimensional? The guy can score in so many ways! He can post up allmost any SG or SF, he can hit the 3, he can penitrate, he can hit the mid range j. And, sure he doesn't create much for others, but he does run with the team, and is often the one lofting the allies to Darius. He is also a fantastic rebounder, especially for his size, as he can outrebound anyone his size. I think Q can become much more than a bench player, which is part of why I think I am ok with seeing LO leave and you are not. Q could become a great player in the league because there are so many ways he can beat you on offense. Also keep in mind that he is still getting better. He would only just now be graduating from collage. He should, and will work on his D which, like you said is average, but I think he has enough wepons to be a killer in the L.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

One dimensional in that all he can do is score for himself.

Q is a great scorer. And yes, he can get out on the break and play. But, his problem is that in a set offense, all he wants to do is score. When he gets the ball, he either hoists up a 3, or pushes up a shot downlow, even if it disrupts the team. He doesn't play well or within a team flow on offense, and that is why I think he'll only be a bench player. He doesn't get his points casually throughout the game, he gets his points cuz he's always forcing some sort of shot up when he gets the ball. That is perfectly fine in a 6th man that comes in for instant offense, but I don't think it is ideal in a starter. Sure, he can improve here, and if he does, I'll love it. But, I don't know if he will. And I honestly don't care if he does change, cuz if he's coming off the bench, I think it's a fine trait for that offensive energy as a reserve.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Sometimes he disrupts the flow of the game but in the games I have watched it doesn't happen everytime. Sure he could work on that a little and I wouldn't be suprised if he openly does, and I also think that if he gets more minutes he won't feel the need to rush and score whenever he gets the ball. If he got at least 25 minutes I could see this problem going away.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

I dont think he spoke out against management, I think it was against the players when they lost to the Jazz when they couldve beat em and been one game out.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I think the Clippers have to sing the Kandi man if they want to go anywhere. It'll be up to them wether they do, but they need him. I totally agree with ESPN (or whoever said it) that he's the 2nd best center in the league. Look at the other centers around the league, most of them are declining and all the all time greats like Ewing, Hakeem and Robinson are leaving soon. I'd say Kandi and the Suns center are the only two in the league that will have huge improvement still. This is also the reason why I think Ming will be good, there's no one else that can really compete if they continue to improve.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *W1Z0C0Z *
> I think the Clippers have to sing the Kandi man if they want to go anywhere. It'll be up to them wether they do, but they need him. I totally agree with ESPN (or whoever said it) that he's the 2nd best center in the league. Look at the other centers around the league, most of them are declining and all the all time greats like Ewing, Hakeem and Robinson are leaving soon. I'd say Kandi and the Suns center are the only two in the league that will have huge improvement still. This is also the reason why I think Ming will be good, there's no one else that can really compete if they continue to improve.


Kandi can and will become a force. In a few years when he hits his prime Robinson, Ewing, Zo, and Hakeem will all have retired, and Shaq will be starting to decline. Shaq will still be better than Kandi but other than Desil there will be no one else who is in the league right now who will be better at the C spot than kandi. He is crucial to the team.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I must admit I am a fan of Olowokandi without a doubt. He's a big man who isn't afraid of nobody and won't back down from a challenge, he wasn't the #1 pick for nothing and i've got a feeling if you keep breeding him he will develop into an impact player mark my words.

Don't give up on the Kandi Man yet, he's still young.


----------

